# Emac G4 qui plante sans arrêt, help !!!



## horsand73 (14 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous !

Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum alors soyez indulgents , et, chose à préciser, je suis complètement inculte en informatique.
Voilà pour l'introduction ! 

Donc pour résumer, j'ai un emac depuis 2004, jusqu'ici, aucun problème particulier... et depuis deux semaines environ, il plante sans arrêt, que ce soit sur msn ou sur safari.

J'ai remarqué que les situations les plus fréquentes où tout se fige (impossible de forcer à quitter, obligée d'éteindre et de rallumer avec le bouton marche/arrêt) sont quand je me retrouve sur l'écran de veille, quand je clique sur ok (ou autre) dans le petit menu déroulant situé sous la barre d'adresse internet, ainsi que le petit menu déroulant demandant si je veux enregistrer ou pas mes conversations msn.

J'espère que je ne suis pas trop fouillis dans mes tentatives d'explications:rose: .
Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser à l'avance si ce sujet a déjà été traité, mais dans ceux que j'ai lu, je n'ai rien trouvé de particulier (ou alors, étant novice, j'ai rien compris aux explications, trop techniques pour moi).


Merci d'avance à ceux qui auront eu la patience de me lire, et à ceux qui pourront m'aider.

A très bientot j'espère...


----------



## jcfaggia (14 Octobre 2007)

Chaque fois que j'utilise msn, mon G5 plante en veille si je quitte pas ce programme qui semble plantog&#232;ne pas possible.
Personnellement j'utilise Firefox qui est tr&#232;s stable et ne plante jamais.


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2007)

est-ce que ton emac, lorsqu'il plante à tendance à te faire des affichages un peu anormaux, genre stries ou autres ?


----------



## horsand73 (14 Octobre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> est-ce que ton emac, lorsqu'il plante à tendance à te faire des affichages un peu anormaux, genre stries ou autres ?



Oui exactement ! Pas sur tout l'écran mais sur les fenêtres msn ou les fameux petits menus déroulants.


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2007)

horsand73 a dit:


> Oui exactement ! Pas sur tout l'écran mais sur les fenêtres msn ou les fameux petits menus déroulants.



Dans ce cas il se pourrait que ce soit lié à un problème matériel reconnu par Apple : mon emac du boulot a eu le même genre de problème et a été réparé gratuitement hors-garantie. Vérifie la page support spécifique Apple. 

C'est un problème de carte vidéo généralement lié à un pb de condensateur et qui implique le changement de la carte mère.

J'avais trouvé à l'époque des infos sur le pb de condensateur et le centre de maintenance m'a confirmé que c'était pris en charge. Pour info, dans mon cas, mais ça peut ne pas être visible aussi évidemment, un condensateur facilement visible en ouvrant la trappe destiné à l'installation de mémoire avait fui.

Donc vérifie ton numéro de série et, si tu es dans la liste, appelle un centre de maintenance agréé.


----------



## horsand73 (15 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup Luc ! Je vais m'occuper de ça demain ! 
J'espère que ce n'est que ça.

Je vous tiendrai au courant (si ça intéresse quelqu'un... )


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2007)

horsand73 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Luc ! Je vais m'occuper de ça demain !
> J'espère que ce n'est *que ça*.
> 
> Je vous tiendrai au courant (si ça intéresse quelqu'un... )



Que ça : enfin il faut quand même changer la carte mère  Par contre le fait que ce soit réparé gratuitement, c'est sûr que ça change tout  J'espère pour toi que c'est bien ce problème.


----------



## horsand73 (15 Octobre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Que ça : enfin il faut quand même changer la carte mère  Par contre le fait que ce soit réparé gratuitement, c'est sûr que ça change tout  J'espère pour toi que c'est bien ce problème.



Oui enfin quand je disait que ça, je voulais dire réparé gratos quoi ! lol
J'espère donc moi aussi que c'est bien ce problème, et pas pire !


----------



## horsand73 (18 Décembre 2007)

Alors résultat des courses, j'ai amené mon mac dans un centre de maintenance agréé apple, et l'extension de garantie n'est pas possible.
Du coup, je me retrouve avec un devis de 480 euros pour changer la carte mère, je suis dégoutée. Je ne fais donc pas réparer.
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Etes-vous d'accord avec moi pour dire que ça n'en vaut pas la peine ?​


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2007)

horsand73 a dit:


> Alors résultat des courses, j'ai amené mon mac dans un centre de maintenance agréé apple, et l'extension de garantie n'est pas possible.
> Du coup, je me retrouve avec un devis de 480 euros pour changer la carte mère, je suis dégoutée. Je ne fais donc pas réparer.
> Qu'en pensez-vous ? Etes-vous d'accord avec moi pour dire que ça n'en vaut pas la peine ?​




Bah je sais pas quelle est ta config mais un emac 1 ghz avec 512 mo de ram ça vaut 300  à tout casser donc laisse tomber.


----------



## horsand73 (18 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah je sais pas quelle est ta config mais un emac 1 ghz avec 512 mo de ram ça vaut 300  à tout casser donc laisse tomber.


Ah ouais ok c'est ce qu'il me semblait... surtout que mon emac est un 1.25 ghz avec 256 mo de ram donc c'est encore pire...​


----------



## didick41 (11 Avril 2008)

youpiya.... apparemment, c'était bien les extensions ATI. Ca marche impec pour l'instant.

J'ai regardé derrière, y'a un condo qui a bien gonflé et qui s'est un peu ouvert....
mais pas d'autres problemes pour l'instant.

merci beaucoup


----------

